# What's the best chair for gaming? Any suggestions?



## KellyGrin (Apr 23, 2020)

What type of chair do you use for gaming?


----------



## MNblockhead (Apr 24, 2020)

TLDR VERSION: I've rented lots of office furniture over the years at multiple companies. For TTRPG chairs I recommend mid-back conference room chairs that have back and seat as one piece and simply levers. Get dark or multi-colored fabric. Don't go cheap. Save money by buying old stock from rental companies or look on Craig's List. Make sure the wheels are solid. Those tend to fail first. Get chairs with arm rests.

My game room is multi-use. It is also for crafts. Also, when I have people over to game I don't want them to worry about ruining the furniture. I wanted something comfortable, practical, and something I won't worry too much about spills or the occasion scratch from a slipped exacto blade or dremel. 

I went on Craig's List and found an business that was downsizing. When there with a friend who had a large utility van and I bought some very good quality office chairs and an ugly but big and very solid office table.  

I got rock solid conference chairs that give good lumbar support, have strong wheels (usually the first thing to go) and simply levers to raise/lower the height and lock rocking. The back and seat are together and do not move independently, but that hasn't been a problem for anyone and it makes them much more solid (less parts to get loose or break).  My chairs are original from CORT. I'm guessing that the business I got them from, rented then bought or bought used themselves. Even after years of heavy use, they still look good and remain comfortable.  They are maid of a tough fabric are are multi color, so if they did get a stain from something spilled, it would not show much. 

I have one executive chair but I don't think they are worth it unless you really spend the money to get high-quality chairs with very high backs.  But unlike computer gaming, I don't find that a head rest is all that useful or missed in a TTRPG/craft chair. For marathon sessions, it may be nice to have an executive or what is often called a 24-hour chair, but I don't recommend it unless you have lots of space and lots of money. 

Mesh office chairs are comfortable and easy to clean, but I find that you need to spend a lot to get good-quality mesh chairs that would last. 

One question to consider before getting chairs for gaming is whether to get arm rests. I was thinking of getting task chairs (office chairs with no arm rests) because they easily push up to the table when not in use and it is nice to not have arm rests in the way when doing certain crafting. But for TTRPGs I think arm rests are a must. If you don't have them, people are going to rest their arms on the table, taking up more table space.  

So, for most people, I would guess that a conference room chair is the best best. But instead of buying cheap ones new, get good quality ones used.  Check craigs list or companies that sell used office furniture. Many furniture-rental companies sell used office furniture that is of high quality for very good prices. E.g., Cort's furniture outlet: Shop the CORT Furniture Outlet | CORT

As for material, I recommend a touch, multicolored or dark-colored fabric. I'm not a fan of leather.  Tends to be cold in cold weather and sticky in hot and you have to worry about it getting wet, scuffed or cut. Worse, unless you are spending a lot of money you are probably not getting a real leather chair and pleather, etc. tends to start breaking apart after a couple years.


----------



## Li Shenron (Apr 27, 2020)

KellyGrin said:


> What type of chair do you use for gaming?




Throne of gold, adorned with powergamers' skulls and ruleslawyers' leather. I am the DM.


----------

